# A.I. training in Ohio



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

COBA/Select Sires will be conducing four A.I. training classes in Ohio (Hillsboro, Damascus, Caldwell and Creston) in October - December. If anyone wants more information, PM me or you can call their office at 614-878-5333.

I went through their training last year and felt it was EXCELLENT. The first cow I bred on the farm where I work is due any day now! I highly recommend their training for anyone interested in learning artificial insemination.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I know there are a lot of homesteaders in Ohio. I hope some of the can do this. It is a good source of part time income if someone can AI and one source that most homesteaders overlook when trying to find a little outside income.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

COBA/Select Sires gives people who go through their course a special discounted price on a semen tank, breeding gun and all the supplies you need to get started. The $500 course fee is traded out for $500 in certificates good for S.S. semen. 

I didn't buy my own equipment since I was only planning to breed cows on the farm where I work, but it would be a good deal for someone looking to make a buck on the side. Incidentally, about half the guys in the class I took were raising beef cattle, and complained they couldn't find a reliable tech to inseminate their cows, so it appears there is a demand for the service.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

After we decided to go with registered cattle (after our initial herd seeds), we had trouble finding anyone to AI. We finally found a vet to do it. If he was doing the AI, we could (at no additional charge) have the semen shipped to him and he would store it until he used it. 

The only problem? We don't like him. lol But, we had no choice and had to use him. After that year, we bought our own tank and supplies, but we've never used them. We got those first registered calves and then bought a good bull.

If we had stayed with registered cattle, I would have taken the course and we would have done our own AI. I know I could have hired out and made back my money in no time. At that time, it cost $300 to take the course. That was about 16 to 18 years ago.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

OK! The first cow I bred had her calf Saturday. (I just found out today, since I don't work weekends.) I was pretty excited, even though it was a bull calf! LOL


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Well, that's a great thing, except it took a while to see the fruits of your labor! And bull calves are okay by me!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You must have beef cows! ound:

But yeah, I've always said a live bull calf trumps a dead heifer ...

But would rather have a live heifer!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Isn't it thrilling to have your first calf on the ground?
I attended the Graham School for Cattlemen and Women in Kansas back in late 2005.
I bred two heifers on the same day my first time once I was back home. Both settled. The first lost her pregnancy half way through. The second delivered a heifer calf (Ruby). The straw I used was from a Purebred Jersey herdbull that was collected in 1982 (the year I was born).
Ruby is still here.

I wish we had not lost our tank and all the straws in it. We had some really nice bulls (and bucks). Including some really old bulls. We have not AIed in almost four years now. Having a bull is nice but I really miss that hands on approach and being able to pick out bulls that would improve each specific cow. I had finally got my hands on some straws of Topkick, too.


----------

